# Como construir una impresora 3d casera



## Axmacron (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola que tal muy buenas, soy estudiante de diseño industrial y estoy trabajando en un proyecto a futuro en mi universidad  sobre la impresora 3D.
E encontrado que puede construirse caseramente, claro no con el mismo resultado de una profesional, pero si con buenos resultados.
http://fabathome.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

Estube analizando la opcion de poder realizar este proyecto y bueno , pues no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre electronica ..
Me e puesto a estudiar y a comprender el modo de poder realizar este proyecto  y por eso es que pido porfavor si me pudiesen ayudar en lo que fuese , todo lo que se pueda sobre el tema y comprender si es posible realizarlo.

En este tiempo e estado recolectando algunos materiales para su posible construccion , como carriles de impresora, motores paso a paso, y engranajes .
El problema de esto esque teniendo estos componentes no puedo hacerlos funcionar , segun tengo entendido los motores paso a paso funcionan con una programacion y bueno hay es donde empiezan los problemas. 

Me han comentado sobre algunos circuitos programables como los plc , pic PIC 16C84 (y otros modelos de este tipo) ,basic stamp . ahora mi pregunta con respecto a esto: 

-¿con que circuito o microcontrolador puedo programar una impresora 3D casera?
-¿alguno de los microcontroladores que puse anteriormente que me pudiesen servir?
-¿como cordino el programa 3d que utilizaria (autocad,3d studio max.. etc)  con la impresora 3D?

De todos modos adjunto un esquema de los componentes electronicos que utiliza la impresora 3D casera que encontre.
y de paso pedir si alguien podria explicarme con palabras sencillas ese esquema ..

por todo muchas gracias ,  saludos


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 19, 2009)

son routers o cnc (control numerico por computador) funcionan por mando hecho por computador utilizando salidas como usb paralelo o serie con interfacez y control para cada motor en el foro hay temas de eso


----------



## karl (Jun 19, 2009)

he visto referencias a que usan PICs AVRs etcetera, lo unico que necesitan las impresoras caseras es algo que pueda 
a, comunicarse con una computadora por un puerto, serial, paralelo, usb.
y b, controlar motores PAP para mover una cabeza a un punto deseado, (mesa X,Y), bajar una plataforma (un PAP con un tornillo) y accionar un dispensador (puede ser un dremel para hacer un router como sugiere oceano, o una jeringa o cabezal de fusión como la RepRap o la Fab@home, e inclusive una pistola de aire caliente, como una impresora casera que usa azucar como sustrato y cuyo nombre no recuerdo)


----------



## saiwor (Jun 19, 2009)

¿Y para usar una impresora 3D?

Pues respecto a tu tema: en una impresa se necesitaria motores pasoapaso, pics (lenguaje de programacion: C basic, Mplab), creo que mas facil de manejar los puertos: serial y paralelo, y el software para controlar la impresora, tendrias que programar en visual basic, C++, etc...


----------



## Axmacron (Jun 19, 2009)

muchas gracias por las respuestas , con lo que e leido e aclarado bastante , ya tenia entendido que tenia que programar en c++ , almenos ya de eso tengo mas experiencia con vb 

ahora estudiare mas sobre estos nuevos datos, 
de todos modos mas información no staria demas  ..


muchas gracias a todos por responder .

saludos


----------



## karl (Jun 23, 2009)

también esta la RepRap, que está controlada y diseñada bajo licencia GNU, es decir es software(hardware) libre, y la encuentras en www.reprap.org, ahi puedes descargar los planos, el software y los esquematicos de los circuitos que la construyen, dicen que sale en unos $500 euros (no se si comprando todo nuevo, mandando a imprimir algunas piezas o como), pero con el ingenio latino puede que la hagas con menos.


----------



## Axmacron (Jun 23, 2009)

Sip tambien estaba investigando sobre la reprap. lo malo que esta en ingles casi todo ..

tengo una duda sobre componentes:
cada motor pap tiene que tener su microprocesador o microcontrolador para hacerlo funcionar verdad?
hay microcontroladores que tengan para controlar varios motores pap en un solo microcontrolador?
esque me confundo con las funcionalidades de los modelos caseros que hay que algunos tienen sus propios microcontroladores ,como reprap que tiene su propia placamadre.

pero en mi caso busco controladores que sean mas generalizados, o talves encontrar un promedio del tipo de funcionamiento que se utiliza en los modelos caseros.

los puertos que tengo que utilizar:
En este caso me gustaria ocupar el usb ,como los buco, son puertos de que tipo? . esque los que encuentro son tipicos para placas madres de pcs con puertos PCI etc. alguna referencia sobre eso?


muchas gracias de antemano.



saludoss


----------



## karl (Jun 24, 2009)

puedes usar un PIC/AVR o lo que sea con mas pines direccionables para controlar mas motores, por ejemplo un PIC 16F873 tiene 28 pines, divididos en 3 puertos, el A con 5, el B y el C con 8 cada uno, con los puertos By C puedes controlar hasta 4 motores.

Los PIC tienen algúnos modelos que ya incluyen comunicación USB y casi todos tienen comunicación serial (USART), que se puede adaptar al nivel RS232 de la comunicacion serial de la computadora con un MAX232 y unos capacitores.

si no, en la pagina del RepRap venden el kit completo, por algo asi como 1000 dolares (si tienes lana y no tienes tiempo esta es la forma de hacerlo).

Finalmente, estos kits deberían ser nada mas una guia para hacer un proyecto propio, por ejemplo, construir una mesa X/Y no es TAN dificil, y las impresoras son básicamente eso, mesas X/Y/Z donde Z solo se mueve en una dirección un paso a la vez, por lo tanto, el reto real es hacer una mesa X/Y con control de aplicación, y tal vez hasta se pueda programar para usar el puerto paralelo.


----------



## Axmacron (Ago 19, 2009)

ok, bueno hace tiempo que no escribo en este tema ,

bueno ahora , tengo algunos pic , y tengo el kit 2 programer , el problema es que no tengo la placa programadora , e estado investigando sobre como hacerla caseramente , y bueno sinceramente no entiendo mucho :..

el gran problema que tengo es que donde vivo no hay casi lugares donde vendan cosas de este tipo
entonces surge mi duda ,¿ es posible sacar los capacitores, resistores,.. etc.. de los circuitos ?
tengo varios circuitos con componentes que podrian servirme .

bueno todo esto parte como una iniciacion a todo este tema , primero parto con los pic , al poder programarlos ya habre pasado mi primer etapa, 

otra cosa ,¿ tengo que construir una base especifica para hacer mover los motres pap con el pic? 

osea como una especie de circuito que incluya un "pin socket" para mi pic y lo demas ,lo mismo que un socket pero para los motores? ..


muchas gracias...

saludos..


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 9, 2015)

hola, una duda .... 
con que software se programa para luego imprimir en una 3D ? 
que extension debe tener el archivo para imprimir en una 3D ?


----------



## fen2006 (Oct 9, 2015)

yo hago la figura con SketchUp y la exporto en archivo STL después el programa CURA hace la pieza


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 10, 2015)

software, 3d.... gratis...

https://ultimaker.com/en/products/cura-software


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 10, 2015)

Como lo usa fen2006 igual lo uso, es un programa facil de usad, es ver un par de tutos y ya esta.






3Dプリンターフィギュア作製 3Dメイカーズ


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 11, 2015)

que tal seran las impresoras 3D chinas, de esas que viene un Kit para armar en casa ?  creo que estan en 250 dolares aprox


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 11, 2015)

La prusa I3 es buena pero las piezas no salen como uno desea, otra algo buena la Da Vinci 2.0, no cambio mi Makerbot Replicador por nada, pero sin duda la mejor es la Cube las piezas salen perfectas.

MakerBot 3Dプリンタ: 









Una printer casera 自作:


----------



## 426ivan (Oct 12, 2015)

ilcapo dijo:


> que tal seran las impresoras 3D chinas, de esas que viene un Kit para armar en casa ? creo que estan en 250 dolares aprox


 
En donde encontraste ese Kit? Podrias pasar el link? Me interesa mirarla y mas por ese precio!!

En argentina esta complicada la importacion, pero no imposible. Podes importar 2 cosas al año y con bajos impuestos. Despues tenes que buscar familiares 

Simplemente compras con tarjeta y despues buscas en el correo argentino.

Saludos.


----------



## fen2006 (Oct 12, 2015)

en amazon compre una impresora i3 muy buena y económica. la despacharon de china, era un kit muy completo solo arme después enchufe sin calibración, lo recomiendo


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 12, 2015)

fen2006 dijo:


> en amazon compre una impresora i3 muy buena y económica. la despacharon de china, era un kit muy completo solo arme después enchufe sin calibración, lo recomiendo




Yo tuve un problema con el extrusor de la Prusa, pero lo imprime y esta funcionando de 10, es muy buena, hay ciertas piezas que no logro darle buen talle, esta algo abandonada

Con cual la usa con ABS o PLA?


----------



## fen2006 (Oct 12, 2015)

no he probado con ABS todavía...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2017)




----------

